# Free Solo Adventure for Call of Cthulhu RPG



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jul 5, 2016)

Back in my role playing days I used to enjoy the "Call of Cthulhu" system.  Now I have found a free on-line solo adventure which introduces the player to the system painlessly, by letting you start the scenario before you have to go through the process of creating your character.  (This happens during the adventure itself, step by step.)

Here it is:

http://www.chaosium.com/content/FreePDFs/CoC/Adventures/CHA23145 - Alone Against the Flames.pdf

You just need a character sheet:

http://www.chaosium.com/content/Fre...ter Sheet - base - Call of Cthulhu 7th Ed.pdf

It may sometimes be helpful to look at the free "quick start" version of the rule book:

http://www.chaosium.com/content/Fre... of Cthulhu 7th Edition Quick-Start Rules.pdf

I found that I didn't really need it, as long as I knew what very basic things like a saving throw were.

It won't be a surprise that I got killed pretty quickly as I made my way through this thing.  That's the nature of the game.


----------

